# Chocolate



## blue_jewel

Hi guys,


One of my favorites are Chocolates. May I know how do you say it in your language? In Tagalog, we call it "tsokolate"  yum yum


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish it's spelled exactly the same as in English: chocolate
It's pronounced differently, though, of course.


----------



## blue_jewel

Kangy said:


> In Spanish it's spelled exactly the same as in English: chocolate
> It's pronounced differently, though, of course.


 

So how do you pronounce it in Spanish?  because in Tagalog it's Tso-ko-la-te


----------



## mgwls

In Spanish chocolate is pronounced in the following way: cho- as in chop, -co- as in cost, -la- as in last and -te as in tell, with the stress on the penultimate syllable.

Using the IPA it can be transcribed as /ʧoko'late/ (reference guide)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch* it's chocolade.
(the initial sound is like English sh-).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*: *le chocolat* (sh- and the "t" is not pronounced at the end)
Miam miam


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Čokoláda (first _č_ as ch in church)

In Lithuanian:
šokoladas (first š as sh)


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*: _il cioccolato_ (raw food produced from the seed of the tropical cacao tree) and _la cioccolata _(processed food).


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

šokolāde


----------



## blue_jewel

Thank you guys!


----------



## Tamar

Hebrew:

שוקולד   shokolad


----------



## blue_jewel

DearPrudence said:


> In *French*: *le chocolat* (sh- and the "t" is not pronounced at the end)
> Miam miam


 

I like the yum yum version  So DearPrudence is this the correct pronunciation of chocolate in French? "la shocola" 

I Apologize for the poor attempt


----------



## blue_jewel

Tamar said:


> Hebrew:
> 
> שוקולד shokolad


 
Does it read like the Dutch translation?


----------



## DearPrudence

blue_jewel said:


> I like the yum yum version  So DearPrudence is this the correct pronunciation of chocolate in French? "la shocola"


Yes, "*le shocola*", "the "e" being pronounced like a schwa (like the English article "a" for example)


----------



## dn88

*Polish:* _czekolada_


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *suklaa*
Estonian: *šokolaad*
Swedish: *choklad*
German: *Schokolade*


----------



## Etcetera

Russian: шокол*а*д / shokol*a*d.

Quite like the French word.


----------



## HUMBERT0

*chocolate**. Comes from nahuatl.*

(_xocoatl_, from _xoco_, amargo "bitter", and _atl_, agua "water").


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, the word is _*ĉokolado*_ (the letter _*ĉ*_ is pronounced like “ch” in English).


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Bulgarian – *шоколад* [šokolat] (š = sh)

Macedonian – *чоколада* [čokolada] (č = ch)

Romanian – *ciocolată *_[cio- pronounced like in Italian "cioccolato"]_

Greek – *σοκολάτα *[sokoláta]
The _ch_ / _sh_ sounds do not exist in Greek.

Serbian - *чоколада*
Croatian – *čokolada *


----------



## Forero

All these other forms are imitations of the Nahuatl (or imitations of imitations of the Nahuatl).  I think chocolate is a New World crop, with no native names in the Old World.


----------



## Danmark

Hi!
In Danish it is *Chokolade*, pronounced like Sho-ko-la-the (with a soft d - like the sound _the). _The stress is in the penultimate syllable.

Have a nice day!


----------



## xupxup

In Catalan it's called *la xocolata* (in some places, it's masculine _el xocolate_) Where I'm from, it's pronounced something like shu-ku-lá-te.


----------

